# I"ve about had it with this place



## js1arab (Feb 20, 2006)

Ok, first let me say Mary Lou and all those who help keep this place running, I think you do a wonderful job and I realize the whole nature of a forum is free speech by all. What I don't understand is how some of you can be so darned uppity to think you are the only one entitled to ask a question or have an opinion or that you don't make mistakes. I have seen several posts lately that to be honest have simply pi**ed me off. Especially when it deals with new or young owners. The one that finally broke me down to write this post was the one about the gal who is having to give up her stallion because a halter was left on and he's too touchy now. Do I feel bad for the horse...of course I do, but I just bought a full size horse who was owned by an adult, was trimmed on a regualr basis and was fed daily but always wore a halter. Guess what, when I took off her halter a chunk of skin came off too from where it had rubbed and gotten sore and scabbed to the halter. This horse was handled all the time and was around people who had a fair amount of knowledge who left a halter on and now the mare will most likely scar. How can some of you be so darned condesending. Like you've never made a mistake. I'm here to tell you I've made my share over the years and I'm not afraid to tell people so they can learn from my mistakes as well. I applaude the young gal for saying how sorry she was. Also, some of you better hope to heavens you are never in her shoes. I realize this forum is for horse issues, but there is most definately a human side to think of when you reply to the posts. Maybe some of you are so blessed as to have no stress in your life or you have a great natural ability to cope with it. Many people do not. I know of several people who need a little extra guuidance and support to get through the day and many days I would include myself in that category. This girl sounds like she's been through a lot lately and support would have went a lot further to help her than all your critisism. For those of you who have the ability to handle life - congratulations, but don't forget that when it is you asking for prayers and sympathy that what goes around comes around. The golden rule was created with a purpose and we'd all do good to remember it!.


----------



## SammyL (Feb 20, 2006)

:aktion033:


----------



## mininik (Feb 20, 2006)

"The one that finally broke me down to write this post was the one about the gal who is having to give up her stallion because a halter was left on and he's too touchy now."

The halter was left on for A YEAR and had to be CUT OFF by a veterinarian. I guess I should have told the young lady it'll be okay and that sh*t happens? Now I'm far from perfect but if I _ever_ have to ask for sympathy here for something like that I hope it's after the local ASPCA has confiscated all of the animals in my care.


----------



## ponyboi09 (Feb 20, 2006)

...


----------



## RENMACMINIS (Feb 20, 2006)

deleted


----------



## Marty (Feb 20, 2006)

_I realize this forum is for horse issues, but there is most definately a human side to think of when you reply to the posts._

Very well said.

I know some of the posts make people angry or sad but that is all part of a forum.

We used to have so many wonderful people on the forum.

They are gone now except for a handful that still lurks about.

Many are gone now for different reasons, but I know for a fact that some are just are scared to post things for fear of getting laughed at or hollered at.

I keep saying that you must remember that behind this screen is a living breathing heart beating person with feelings. We do not know the truth about their real lives. You can be speaking to an abused child, or a person that has no one to love except for their animal, or a battered wife that knows she is going to be beaten later on tonite.

For God's sakes have some compassion.


----------



## Triggy&Blue&Daisy Too (Feb 20, 2006)

Marty said:


> For God's sakes have some compassion.


Thank you for saying that Marty, that says it all and the world sure needs more of it.


----------



## dreammountainminis (Feb 20, 2006)

Marty ,

You of all people on here do speak from the heart and have compassion..You are one of the great members of this forum ...Everyone has to realize that is two sides to every coin...If there is something posted that upsets me , I will say my opinion but that is all it is is an opinion...

Thank you to all the truley great ppl that are on this forum ..There are very knowledgable ppl here that do help...


----------



## CMR (Feb 20, 2006)

Are you kidding me? Sorry some of you are so sensitive... When you come onto a forum full of animal lovers and some animal rights people, asking for sympathy because you have to sell a horse that you can no longer handle because you neglected it and caused it copious amounts of pain, you can't expect not to get lit on fire. Some of you read these "hot" posts that ask for sympathy, and tend to only look at the stuff that is so horrible in the persons life. You ignore all the stupid things the person has done to cause the situation that they are asking for sympathy about. Even if the stupid things out number the "horrible life things" one hundred to one. Sure I've made mistakes, nothing that has caused my horse to look at me and go "heck no, get away from me you F-ing idiot."

What if I came onto this forum after my mini had been killed by a big horse and now a rescue organization was investigating my horses and was trying to take them away(because of course this is not the first things they've heard about me)? I explained the reason for them being together is that my family is poor and cannot afford separate fencing. Also, I am just under so much stress with my life, that other things(such as my animals welfare) just aren't top priority in my life right now. Say my father is dead, I live with my aunt, my mother is a drug addict, and I'm only 13 with one arm. I did happen to notice that the big horses kept kicking at the little one, and had even given him a fracture in his leg one time before, but I haven't had horses all that long and I didn't know it was dangerous




: . Not to mention I have twenty horses and board a few at my house for others too. I was as sweet as pie and begged and pleaded for someone to "help" me, because I "love" my horses and don't deserve to have them taken away. If you read that post, which side would you go with? The poor uneducated one armed thirteen year old, or the poor horses that she had "collected"? My story is farfetched, but if you collect others "stories" and put all the little bits and pieces the people have posted, their stories sound a lot like this one. Which makes you wonder if they are telling the truth, or just trying to start drama?


----------



## js1arab (Feb 20, 2006)

Mary Lou, please don't feel you should have to go around deleting every post that someone may find a reason to get nasty with. Everyone has a right to express their opinion much as I have done. I just get tired of seeing so many people leave the forum or threaten too because of the way a few choose to use it. This place is and should be kept as a wonderful tool to learn from. I just hate to see people hurting and honestly, there has been a lot of people who have been verbally (or typographically -






abused on here lately) While it is great that some people are very strong and can take the harsh attitudes, there are others who for whatever reason are more sensitive. Some have a hard time with learning, some have a hard time with physical issues and some may be somewhat fragile in mind (Lord knows I am :bgrin ) so it does no good to be hurtful if you have no idea what truly happens in that person's daily life (or has happened to them in the past) They are obviously trying to do something positive in their life and have chosen the the beautiful creature the horse to help them on their journey and they are looking for guidance from those of us who have traveled on this journey before them. Yeah that sounded goofy, but you know what I am saying. Expressing a negative opinion should be allowed so we can all decide which side of the fence we want to land on, but out right attacking should be strongly discouraged. I know we have been bitten on here before by wild stories, but if someone doesn't believe a story, then why bother to post at all. And if you think someone was completely wrong in what they did, then say so and be done, don't continue to beat them down. Anyway, that's my two cents worth.


----------



## mininik (Feb 20, 2006)

CvReAgZaYn, you hit the nail on the head and got a giggle out of me, too... but I really think your fictional 13 y.o. should also be married to a wife beater.



:


----------



## ~Palomino~ (Feb 20, 2006)

I am choosing to stay out of this one!!

Gage


----------



## mininik (Feb 21, 2006)

Don't forget spottedponygirl, Gage... and no, I suppose there isn't much holding that girl back from becoming a vet except maybe her inability to spell?



I'm sorry the truth hurts.


----------



## CMR (Feb 21, 2006)

I never said anything about her becoming a vet, perhaps I'll "sit on my hands" with that opinion(funny, because it is the mildest one I have). You should not own any animal until you have been taught how to care for them properly(or at least done thorough research). You should never buy an animal without knowing anything and then think you can learn through your mistakes without having ill effects on the animal. And you especially can't expect me to hold my tounge about how stupid that is. Yes, I have made mistakes, but petty ones. You want to know why? Not because I'm "perfect" but because I've been around horses my whole life, and didn't venture into horse ownership until after I had taken serious lessons for about five years, helped out at stables to see how things went, read many many books, talked to people about whether I was ready for horse ownership, and many other things. I made SURE that I was prepared to own such a creature just because I CARED enough so that I wouldn't do something like that. Even if I broke my leg tomorrow, and smashed it up horribly, causing me to be in the hospital for a month or two, the FIRST thing I would think of is my horses. I would be asking for paper and a pen so that I could write out specific instructions for every horse. The fact that this girl KNEW she was going to have surgery(I'm assuming she knew, unless it was a "tragic" accident.) makes it even worse. She had time to plan out what would happen for her horses, and she had time to make sure the people knew. Perhaps the fault does lie on the temporary caretakers shoulders, but seeing as how this girl said it was her fault, I'm guessing not.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Feb 21, 2006)

Oh for Pete's sake, knock it off. :no: You guys are getting nasty and gosh forbid you should ever find the shoe on the other foot. Geez.

And you all KNOW I usually keep my mouth shut on this stuff! But seriously. To take a post about how people are being nasty and prove them right so thoroughly...wow. I'm not talking about the halter issue particularly. I'm talking about a complete lack of tact and discretion in how you choose to phrase things. Would you say this stuff to someone's face? You might, but you'd only be proving who the jerk is. Feel free, fire away. :new_2gunsfiring_v1: I'm going to stand up for good manners and pride. I have some, and I refuse to see this forum lowered to the level of petty sniping without pointing out that the only one you're lowering my opinion of is yourself. :nono:

Most people on here (including me) only look flawless because we've hidden our mistakes, afraid to mention them lest the Pony Police flame us and toss us out on our scorched ears.



: The privilege of the internet, you know. To become whatever you want to be instead of who you are. Those who admit to mistakes are being brave enough to be vulnerable- it would become you to be brave enough to show compassion instead of a teenage pack mentality.

That's not touchy-feely-don't-tell-them-they're-wrong. That's being an adult.

Leia


----------



## Triggy&Blue&Daisy Too (Feb 21, 2006)

Leia my buddy, you are wise beyond your years



: I have NEVER met anyone who didn't do something incredibly stupid at least once while learning about animal care, myself included. Those who claim otherwise are either liars or lucky nothing came of it.


----------



## CMR (Feb 21, 2006)

Yes, I would give my opinions to someones face. If someone was trying to get sympathy from me in person from doing a thing such a leaving a halter on for a long time, I would not give it. I would tell them to their face it is their fault. Depending on how they responded is when I would decide whether I would get snippy or not. If they started whining and said all the horrible things in their life, I would then state out the facts that I have presented about this "case." I do not have a high tolerance for people, in my short time here I've seen and experienced things that most never do, or don't until they are much older. Perhaps it has "soured" me on humans, but I think it has just made me more intelligent, wiser, and mature beyond my years. Perhaps some of you do not see animals the way I do, you just see them as pets, no more no less. They have no feelings, it doesn't matter if someone makes a "mistake" to their disadvantage. If those people have a hint of stress in their life and they injure their animal, then the human is at not fault what-so-ever, simply because it is only an "animal," and the person had "things going on." Does voicing my opinions make me have bad manners? Maybe. I'm certainly not going to hold them in just because it makes me "look bad." I'm not one to turn a blind eye to any sort of animal mistreatment in the sake of manners. I am not in the "teenage pack mentality," I am in the minority group. There are only a few of us sticking up for the animal, all the rest are going "Oh, I'm so sorry you have to sell your horse because that happened. You've had such a hard time so far, you don't deserve this." Hmm, showing passion will be becoming of me. I was once told by a teacher that writing homework assignments on my palm was unbecoming, I guess I'm just a rebel.



:


----------



## Sun Runner Stables (Feb 21, 2006)

I feel that perhaps my original comments were harsh and derogatory, and can see where others are coming from, hence when it went away, I didn't re-post it word for word, but though about it, and wrote what I did.

I am the first to show my own mistakes, my own downfalls, and the first to beat myself up. And I have made/almost made a few bigges which were either caught in time/or dealt with quickly.

Though I try also to be first to help someone up off their feet when true life gets nasty ( Geese would be an example that most of you would be familar with), I need to look at Marty's side of things more though.

Perhaps you are right, maybe those of us whose lives truly have been h#!! for deal with things better. I know the things that happened to me in childhood have made me incredibly strong, but I still get stressed out and make mistakes.

Again, I just do not let that affect my animals care. By her own words in her past posts she has had minis for a bit, foaled out mares, and is about 18/19. By that age I already had my business going full swing, and had a whole bunch going on personally that I would Not let affect me.

I think that I may be one that those of you who are throwing around the "they think they are holier then thou" things directed at...

Nope, I am sure not, but I do my homework elsewhere, and when something is big enough to say on here, "hey check this out, this happened and now look at the consequences, " I will/have

But, quite frankly I have a close knit goup of friends, two of which are vets, that my questions go towards first, and if I ever did something of that kind of collasal #^&A$(%^@& I would have my animals taken away somehow BY MY OWN FRIENDS. Because the Animals come first. Always. Will I make future mistakes, I am certian, Will I be upset and tlak to my friends/vet etc, yup to that to.

So yes, I will give my opinions, and yes, I would say it to their face. However rude and in your face is not what I am going for, and I do say a heartfelt "I am sorry" to those who feel that pointing out what is the bright as day facts is rude and improper. I am not trying to spoil anyone's party here, or step on older and longer forum members. I am sure I will mess up in life, I do it almost constantly, but I do not run on here and say poor me.

I am a barn owner, trainer, and most of all an animal lover....

I am used to seeing this and hearing it. I am also used to telling it like it is.

Young ladies with emotional problems abound in my barn, they will tell you that I am the first to chew them out for something dumb, (Like blanketing in 75 degree weather, or wrapping incorrectly) and also the first to help them.

It's how we learn, you don't touch the hot stove and get a slight tingle, so you never do it again... No, you get the Crap burned out of you, and you darn well will Never touch a hot stove again. (Or black iron in my case!



: )

ML if I need to go sit in time out, let me know, I do Not want to be responsible for people flouncing off because I stated my opinion, and I kinda wish the topic was never started either...


----------



## capall beag (Feb 21, 2006)

Deleted!


----------



## CMR (Feb 21, 2006)

Hehe, know it all, hehe :lol: I know I come off as that, and might be in that "teenager" phase of knowing it all, but if someone that I know for sure is more experienced and knowledgeable and I respect their views, of course I'm going to listen to them. I'm just not willing to listen to someone about animal rights views and the views I have on humans(Meaning I'm not willing to listen to people that say humans are superior, or have views such as that, those with "good" views I'm all for listening



: ), because that has nothing to do with experience, it is truly just a personal opinion. Perhaps if everyone disregarded the opinion of teenagers, then this thread might not have been opened(although I was not the only one with that type of opinion.) I love my opinions being considered rubbish just because of my age, :lol:


----------



## justaboutgeese (Feb 21, 2006)

There are many people on this forum who have been here for a long period of time and offer valuable insight and expertise in their posts. Spotted Pony Girl is one such person. So until these relative newcomers have proven the worth of their opinions I think that any negative or derogatory comments to or about long standing forum members should stay their own seedy little minds. We all enjoy a spirited discussion but personal attacks and snide innuendos remove the enjoyment from the forum. I do think that when it comes to Spotted Pony Girl a couple of people should forward a PM with an apoligy to her. My not so humble opinion Vic


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Feb 21, 2006)

I really dont think this is the ONLY post that alot of us..LORD FORBID--old forum members have been biting our tongues on, and some of us didnt. Its also some posts, which unless a person knows or lives close to the poster..will know the truth, where once on this forum they can come along with any story to suit the attention needs and hide behind the truth, but fabriciate a good post for on here. I have seen this happen over and over and and have personally taked to others who also know this is going on. Then the members come on and post a favorable response and TADAA--they got the attention of someone and so continue. That is a sad situation also, because the forum members are believing what is being posted but the truth is far from that! I have also noticed a particular younger poster, and fairly new, who no matter what is posted comes back with a answer for everything, with alot of the post being very negative towards members, (maybe this person ought to try running for President since they seems to know it all!) Those post I will avoid. ML has done such a great job with this board, its a shame some have ruined the fun and knowledge we use to be able to share without all the bickering going on. Jane, I agree with you 100% say it the way it is..if they dont like it, dont ask! Now go ahead and flame away.


----------



## Cathy_H (Feb 21, 2006)

> Im sorry but they will just end up driving everyone else away too..


 .............. I've been on this forum for many years & I have read the above statement several times on this forum..... The forum has only gotten bigger with more posters & lurkers.......... We old timers here have seen Mary Lou overcome several obstacles which she only used as stepping stones for improvement. People come & people go, that's their choice but the forum will survive as long as Mary Lou desires it to.


----------



## js1arab (Feb 21, 2006)

Well, I will not continue to post on this particular topic after this reply as even this turned into a whose better than who ordeal, but I did want to say a few last comments. First off, age, experience etc, none of those were called into question. I don't care how young, old, experienced or not -in my opinion rudeness is always rudeness no matter who it's from. Secondly, I don't recall ANYONE saying that it was ok what happened to the horse in any of the cases of a bad situation. What most people said was they hated it had happened and felt sorry for the horse, but understood that unfortunately mistakes are made and please try to learn from them. Even though my orginal post mentioned a recent occurance, it was not the only post I was referring to so I wish we could move beyond this being about comments made to one individual. Spotted Pony Girl- without going back and rereading all the posts, I am not sure if you were one I was saying I felt was rude or not, but if you felt you saw something of yourself in my comments and are a big enough person to say so and to state yourself in a much friendlier manner then I applaude you. Obviously you are mature enough (and age has nothing to do with maturity ) to see things objectively. Everyone has a right to an opinon and I respect that as I disagree with many common beliefs about feeding etc that are used especially in the show horse world, but I do not feel the need to attack people and tell them I feel they are hurting their horses...why, would it change their thinking if I am rude to them...of course not. If anything, many people including myself, tend to hold tighter to what they are doing just to be bull headed when people outright attack them. Again, I always feel badly when animals are hurt, but even with children who are perfectly capable of telling us what is wrong, parents make mistakes. For those who continue to feel they are completely justified in their attacks, I stand by my original comment and say that God forbid anything bad should ever happen in your life (and it will eventually) no one goes through life without adversity. If you are lucky, negative events in your life will never affect your animals or your children, but maybe they will give you insight to what others have experienced. Thanks again Mary Lou for this great place to express ourselves and to look for guidance.


----------



## mininik (Feb 21, 2006)

"For those who continue to feel they are completely justified in their attacks, I stand by my original comment and say that God forbid anything bad should ever happen in your life (and it will eventually) no one goes through life without adversity. If you are lucky, negative events in your life will never affect your animals or your children, but maybe they will give you insight to what others have experienced." -js1arab

I am one that feels I am justified in my previous _comments_ and bad things have happened in my life already but as I've said before, what happened there was not a "mistake." Like anyone, I know I am far from perfect but if I ever make a "mistake" like that I hope the animals in my care are taken away because I could not live with them or myself afterwards! There, I think I've repeated myself at least twice now on everything but it always seems to come back around to replies that assume nothing bad has ever happened to the "perfect" posters who cared more about the horse than the sympathy-seeking, sad and twisted story of the poster. I guess from here on out I should take this forum with a shot of penicillin!




:


----------



## yankee_minis (Feb 21, 2006)

For the people that would say such rude things to someone's face: you would not be in my life nor my children's lives. You would be avoided and ignored.

If you think you're so "mature" because you say such things, I say, grow up.

Just because people like me (and others on this forum) use tact and compassion doesn't make us weak. It makes us wonderful parents of well adjusted kids and outstanding children to our aging parents. It makes us awesome care-givers: nurses, teachers, baby sitters.

We're the friend you go to when your father dies and your spouse doesn't understand why you are still "moping" around. Or when your kid makes a mistake and you're embarrassed to tell anyone else that they've got to go to court.

The point js1arab was making was that you people were mean. Just plain mean.

I suppose there's a place for mean people in this world. It's just not going to be anywhere near me or the people I love.

p.s. Did I spell everything correctly? Gee, I hope so. I wouldn't want to be considered ignorant-- or worse, not worthy of compassion on this board.


----------



## justanothercowgirl (Feb 21, 2006)

> Just because people like me (and others on this forum) use tact and compassion doesn't make us weak.


Tact and compassion are two of the most wonderful words in the english language. People tend to hear your words more clearly when you speak using them.


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (Feb 21, 2006)

hobbyhorse23 said:


> Most people on here (including me) only look flawless because we've hidden our mistakes, afraid to mention them lest the Pony Police flame us and toss us out on our scorched ears.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok now.. I have stayed out of this one to but truer words were never spoken. :aktion033:


----------



## Ashley (Feb 21, 2006)

Alot of stuff on here I take with a grain of salt and as you know you can not tell by a persons typeing how they really are. I am takeing alot differently on here then how I am in real life. Yes I have a tell it like it is, blunt person for the most part on here as well as in life.

I do however have a very big heart but that dont come across on here.

I dont think, because a person can spell or because a person makes mistakes it makes them any less of a person. Personally I say at work everyday almost constantly I am only humen, I do error. Where in a world there we are expected to never screw up, well in this life it just dont happen.

My opinion, from one who knows she can NOT spell.


----------



## minimule (Feb 21, 2006)

No, no one is perfect. But what I personally find a little odd is that people on here pick and choose who they want to tear apart or feel sorry for. I have stayed away from a lot of posts of some folks because I SEE what is there, not what is being said. Yet they get the "oh I'm so sorry this happened, let me kiss it and make it better" when the same people giving comfort to that one would tear another person apart for doing the same thing.

I could list countless episodes but will not. It isn't worth it. There are folks on here that only post when they feel the need for attention. The problem with these forums/computers/etc... is anyone can (and does) say anything they want about who/how they are and no one will be the wiser.

Like Ashley said.....I take everything with a grain of salt.


----------



## MInx (Feb 21, 2006)

hobbyhorse23 said:


> Oh for Pete's sake, knock it off. :no: You guys are getting nasty and gosh forbid you should ever find the shoe on the other foot. Geez.
> 
> And you all KNOW I usually keep my mouth shut on this stuff! But seriously. To take a post about how people are being nasty and prove them right so thoroughly...wow. I'm not talking about the halter issue particularly. I'm talking about a complete lack of tact and discretion in how you choose to phrase things. Would you say this stuff to someone's face? You might, but you'd only be proving who the jerk is. Feel free, fire away. :new_2gunsfiring_v1: I'm going to stand up for good manners and pride. I have some, and I refuse to see this forum lowered to the level of petty sniping without pointing out that the only one you're lowering my opinion of is yourself. :nono:
> 
> ...


*THAT is so well said I just had to jump in here and say that as an old opinionated grouchy person, who has of late made a fool of my self too and had to apologize for it, I whole heartdly agree! Vertualy none of us would have the guts to say this stuff to people in person! Sort of like saying it in person VS the phone..so lets get back to being well spoken constructive adults. It's ok to be mad, heck I get off the wall angry sometimes..but I for one want to have something productive come out of our posts replies from now on.How bout it? I will if you will. :bgrin Maxine*


----------



## CMR (Feb 21, 2006)

My last post regarded a post by capall beag that she/he(not sure) has now deleted. She/he just said that she/he was not going to let a know-it-all 16 year old ruffle his/her feathers. I found it humorous, so I replied to it. Regarding the whole halter situtation, when I first read the post by Amanda, I thought it was a horrible situation, but I thought it was a kid younger than myself(say twelve or eleven?), so I was just going to close the post and forget about it(because of the fact that I am a new member and no matter what I responded with would really just be ignored anyway). I started to read some of the replies, and then looked on her profile and saw that she was an adult. She then said that she thought everyone was entitled to mistakes after someone told her it was extremely preventable and some would consider neglect. Sure, everyone is entitled to mistakes, but not huge ones that would not have happened with at least some knowledge. Those coddling her added more fuel to my fire. I think rabbit said something on another post(or this one, they've both become very similar) that if you can't handle the truth, don't post something like that. If you do post something like that, just say that you are in fact feeling sorry for yourself and don't really care to hear the truth, you just want to be coddled. Amandas post sounded to me as though she wanted everyone to tell her that it wasn't her fault, and to help her work out some way that she could keep her mini. I just couldn't do that, so sorry for those of you that took it to heart. I don't even think she got to read my post, seeing as how it was deleted, so it didn't cause any harm to her. I got in enough "debating" last night, I quit.


----------



## Scoopiedoo (Feb 21, 2006)

AMEN Vic, Marty, and Hobbyhorse!!! The only thing that I have to say about the nasty, derogatory tone that this post has taken is something my mother (Backwoodsnanny) taught me from the time I was little...and I'm not little anymore, and that would be that it is always better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to "speak" (or type) and remove all doubt. I guess there really are some very mean spirited people out there. SAD

Jodi


----------



## mrgizzmoe (Feb 21, 2006)

from my experience on here everyone is nice. freedom of speech is a sweet thing. we can say what we like no matter how rude it is . but rude to one person may not be rude to another...

James


----------



## slaneyrose (Feb 21, 2006)

_THAT is so well said I just had to jump in here and say that as an old opinionated grouchy person, who has of late made a fool of my self too and had to apologize for it, I whole heartdly agree! Vertualy none of us would have the guts to say this stuff to people in person! Sort of like saying it in person VS the phone..so lets get back to being well spoken constructive adults. It's ok to be mad, heck I get off the wall angry sometimes..but I for one want to have something productive come out of our posts replies from now on.How bout it? I will if you will. Maxine_

Maxine...I found your comments very humbling as I too feel I have been a little defensive and ruffled some feathers here. It IS too easy to say things the wrong way when we are just looking at the words and I for one will try and visualise speaking to A PERSON in my future posts and not be so quick to react, and I apologise if I offended anyone.

I think this young woman WAS brave to tell us what she did....I think most of us HAVE made some real whoppers of mistakes at some point....in our lives caring for our animals, and probably will make some in the future, its good this was put on here as a reminder/warning as with other examples by people prepared to take the flack.


----------



## The Dynamic Duo (Feb 21, 2006)

Why do people get there feathers ruffled up? This is an online forum and when you post something, everyone is entitled to there own opinion no matter what because this world and board is a democracy.

And people who get upset with other people for spelling something incorrectly? So what if somehting is spelled wrong, I mean it's an online forum for gosh's sake people!!!!They could (no offense people regarding this) be faltering form old age or a disease such as dyslexia and not be able to spell!!!!

And to these people, AMEN AND THANK YOU FOR HELPING THE WHOLE SITUATION WITHOUT GETTING YOUR FEATHERS RUFFLED!

scoopiedoo

Maxine

slaneyrose

hobbyhorse23

vic

marty

justantother cowgirl

ashley

minimule and many others Thank you for helping the situation and giving advice.


----------



## txminipinto (Feb 21, 2006)

Sigh, reasons I lurk more than I post now. Here are some resolutions I think we ALL should try to keep on this forum:

1) Not everyone was raised with horses and they come here to learn. We should help them in a constructive way.

2) Read over your post. If it seems to come across as rough, polish it a little more.

3) If you come here to learn and hear things that you don't like, think it over. There are several of us here with years of experience in all aspects of horse care.

4) Don't take things personally. And don't make it personal.

5) If you are capable of finding this forum on the internet, then you are capable of finding resources to help you learn more about horse health, care, and training. Lack of knowledge is no excuse for abuse. I've never brought any kind of animal home without some basic knowledge of how to care for it. Book stores are loaded with animal care books.

6) If you seek training advice, take it all with a grain salt. Everyone has their own way of training horses. If they have a web page, look at it. Do they have awards? Then they probably have a good knowledge base to go by(don't flame me if you don't, the proof is in the pudding). I look up to those with fancier titles on their horses than I do (Karen S, Belinda, Getitia, etc).

One of the reasons I rarely post now is because people are so sensitive. If its not their way or not the way their vet does it, it must be wrong. Well, there's more than one way to get the same result. Some ways are better than others and we all should be looking for better ways to achieve better results.


----------



## justanothercowgirl (Feb 21, 2006)

very nicely said Carin!!!!!! :aktion033: :bgrin


----------



## Leeana (Feb 21, 2006)

I dont think this forum is all that bad. There are many really nice people here that really are just giving there honest opinion and mean the best. But there are also some people who are just mean spirted i think. Some just cant help buy be snobby and stick there noise in others business. But overall, i've met some of the greatest people here!

I dont post much of my business with my horses here in fear of getting my butt chewed out over something stupid. I love this forum, but i've found that many people dont post to much about there horses for a reason and just give opinions and help. I try to read and reply lately to the threads that interest me, i only ask for help or post about my horses when i have to. I've got a reputation here that im not really happy with and i know im not well liked and i know no one (exept one or two) people here have ever really met me or really talked to me. I dont post my business anymore because it always get turned around into a 'sin'.

But i think it depends on the person. I know who is really being nice and helping out, and i know who is lonely and just trying to mess with your head and be downright rude.

...you just need to learn which person fits in which catigory and take it from there.

This forum is great, i dont think anyone knows how much work ML puts into it and i respect that. If she thought there was a problem i know she would have that person on the first flight out of here!!!



:

The only think on this forum that bugs me is i feel like im a little fly on the wall here. I cant share opinion, even if i sugarcoat it, without getting in trouble. But so many people are flatout rude when posting there opinion ..im about as nice and caring as they come but i just cant share my opinion without getting my butt chewed out. I dont know if it has something to do with my age (17), but i do actually know about some things in this world, horse related or not. But thats really the only thing that caused me to stop posting as much. :bgrin

I dont think i'll ever just 'lurk' ...i just dont post to much and read less now. Its for the best. I keep up-to-date w/ everyone though :bgrin

This forum cant be to bad, your still here arnt you?



:


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Feb 22, 2006)

yankee_minis said:


> For the people that would say such rude things to someone's face: you would not be in my life nor my children's lives. You would be avoided and ignored.
> 
> If you think you're so "mature" because you say such things, I say, grow up.
> 
> ...


And *THERE* it IS, ladies and gentleman! A much better written version of what I wanted to say. My hat is off to Yankee Minis tonight. :aktion033:



Scoopiedoo said:


> ...taught me from the time I was little...and that would be that it is always better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to "speak" (or type) and remove all doubt.


Ha, I almost used that quote in my post. :lol:

I want to compliment all of you for restoring my faith in Lil' Beginnings. After going downhill so fast that even I finally lost my temper, _even this thread managed to turn around and become articulate, supportive, and inspiring._ Now that is great. Kudos to all of you, too many to name. And as they've pointed out even the bluntest here have good intentions and are standing by their moral code when they open up on a subject. We may not agree that it is the most effective way to state it, but I can admire that...when I'm not spitting mad! LOL.

Just keep the outright nastiness out of it please.

Leia


----------

